

A Mathematician’s Lament - gdee
http://www.maa.org/devlin/LockhartsLament.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted and discussed many times. It's _still_ worth seeing again, and the
previous discussions have been interesting.

<http://searchyc.com/lament+lockhart>

